
Show HN: Airspace – async communication for remote teams - illdave
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;ve been working on Airspace: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tryairspace.com<p>It emails your team once each day (at the start of their working day, in their timezone) to ask what they&#x27;re working on. Then it keeps all the answers in one place for everyone on the team to see.<p>Team members can also discuss work (organised by projects), and all of these discussions are async. Real-time chat has its place, but I personally find it quite interruptive and can pull my focus away from deep work. I built Airspace to help remote teams work on their schedule, and to give them the freedom that comes with having long stretches of uninterrupted, focused time.<p>I&#x27;d love to know what you think.
======
mtmail
Great minimalist logo! I use a weekly process with Basecamp and see the value.

~~~
illdave
Thank you!

